# kind of new this is my first photo shoot...



## SixOnDuBz (Nov 27, 2005)

well as the title states i just had my first photo shoot today im happy with the results of the pictures.this is my 2000 2.7t a6 on 20's







.on the front it has 20x8.5 and 20x10 on the rear...the car is sporting a suspension consisting of h&r race springs and bilstein sport shocks. enjoy


















































































_Modified by SixOnDuBz at 2:27 PM 11-27-2005_


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: kind of new this is my first photo shoot... (SixOnDuBz)*

car is really hot in person we picked some nice spots for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: kind of new this is my first photo shoot... (midnightbluegli)*

bliong!


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: kind of new this is my first photo shoot... (Pifiu)*

Second Audi I see with those bling bling wheels


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: kind of new this is my first photo shoot... (SHAG WAGON)*

you sure its not the same one this is the one which went to the abt meet that one nite


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: kind of new this is my first photo shoot... (midnightbluegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midnightbluegli* »_you sure its not the same one this is the one which went to the abt meet that one nite









No, it was a blue S4 (the V8) I saw tonight


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

yes sir your car is bad ass. what size tires are you running?


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (joemamma)*

I fING hate chrome but Im definetly feelin that car lookin good.....Im rockin the same springs those 20s dont rub?????
Where'd you get the euro plate holder on the front????????
debadge the back of the car man but youre lookin real sexy there


----------



## SixOnDuBz (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

no man 20 inches no rub







iam running 225/35/20 in the front and 275/30/20in the rear. I got the frame from a local mall but the tag is authentic.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SixOnDuBz)*

yea man i need that frame the NA frame is soo ugly i want to get a plate that says 
DAS-WAGEN http://www.euro-werks.com i think hot car


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice a6, qst? i v got 19's with h&r coilovers, and all this time i had 245/35/19 rubber, thinking it s wide and anything more would simply not fit, but you are pushing 275??? any body work?


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

he doesnt have any body work done to it... by body work i guess you mean pulled/rolled fender correct?if so.. its just droped thats it with those series tires no modifications at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeh correct, that is crazy wide, anyways thank you.


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*





























....im saving for my a6 as we speak.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (rhinebeckdub)*

you should post ya pics on theis post its all just hot a6s and you definetly qualify http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2296432
mine is the dropped avant


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

Nice ride you have ...


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Mitglied)*

I can dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I probably wouldn't go that direction with the wheels but it looks good in Miami!


----------

